# insects etc



## blading (Oct 9, 2007)

IM from qld and would like to know if i catch a scorp or insect of some kind do i need a permit to catch these or sell if they bred? 

thank you


----------



## cris (Oct 9, 2007)

You only need a permit if collecting comercially, you can collect them for yourself and sell what you breed. Im pretty sure thats the case anyway, im sure someone who keeps them will be able to correct me if im wrong.


----------



## blading (Oct 9, 2007)

sweet thanx cris


----------



## mrsshep77 (Oct 9, 2007)

pm Hornet he's the insect guy here in QLD.


----------



## hornet (Oct 10, 2007)

no permits needed for private collection and selling the progeny is fine without a licence but only to private parties, to sell to a pet store, even captive born offspring you need a permit.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2007)

Is your name meant to be "BLADING" or "BALDING"?


----------



## bitey (Oct 10, 2007)

now now lucas, dont tease the bald guy


----------



## blading (Oct 10, 2007)

its blading mate i do aggressive inline


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2007)

'Aggressive inline' ahaha... to me, that's one of those phrases like 'progressive house'...
Is there a type of blading that's called 'passive inline'...?


----------



## blading (Oct 10, 2007)

*** its a sport u know like skateboarding well aggressive inline is rollerblading but with tricks its not just inline man you should shut your face


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 10, 2007)

Well **Man** I think you Should Shut Your FACE!.....................


----------



## PhilK (Oct 10, 2007)

blading said:


> *** its a sport u know like skateboarding well aggressive inline is rollerblading but with tricks its not just inline man you should shut your face


Interesting... I know what 'agressive inline' is. I was just taking the piss out of the dumb name. Then I made a comment on why they called it 'agressive'. Just one of those buzz words like 'extreme' ...But I'll stop playing with all these big confusing words and let you get back to zipping around on masculinised rollerskates.

'Peace out, man'


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 13, 2007)

blimey....look at all these toys on the floor !! whos been throwing them ??:lol:


----------

